
The Apple Card was made to be defaced - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/9/5/20851703/apple-card-titanium-defaced-custom-design-cnc-machine-decal
======
Yuval_Halevi
Like so many apple products.

How many apple headphones did you own?

probably few

do they give users the possibility to fix them?

You won't even find a place to insert a screw in the products

they made to be broken so you will buy a new one

It's an extremely annoying approach many companies are using, disrespecting
their client

~~~
stereo
Obviously, you haven't read the article and have no idea what it's about.

